# Has anyone here had problems with the new formulation of Armour?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

If you have what were your symptoms and what did you do about it? What thyroid replacement are you taking now and how is it working?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> If you have what were your symptoms and what did you do about it? What thyroid replacement are you taking now and how is it working?


I have been taking Armour for years and I don't know if I have had the new stuff or not. The only thing I "do" know is that I can't get any Armour now and that is a disaster for me (and many others) for some of us don't do well on other thyroxine replacements.

What are you doing?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I am on my 2nd day of levothyroxine and starting to get more hypo symptoms. I am not quite sure what to do. I may need to add cytomel???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I am on my 2nd day of levothyroxine and starting to get more hypo symptoms. I am not quite sure what to do. I may need to add cytomel???


Yep! If you are not converting T4 to T3 and many of us don't, you may need to add a smidgeon of Cytomel. Start on the lowest dose (5mcgs.) and have the doctor titrate you upwards or downwards as needed.

Let me know.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok he changed me from 150 mcg of levothyroxine to 100 mcg of levothyroxine and 50 mcg of Liothyronine which is the new generic for Cytomel. I sure hope it is not too much t3. I don't want to get anxiety and heart palps. What do you think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Ok he changed me from 150 mcg of levothyroxine to 100 mcg of levothyroxine and 50 mcg of Liothyronine which is the new generic for Cytomel. I sure hope it is not too much t3. I don't want to get anxiety and heart palps. What do you think?


Holy cats! That is one hefty starting dose. Have you called the pharmacy to be sure that was scripted right?

To be honest with and you know that this is just opinion as I am not a doctor, I would be afraid to take that much Liothyronine. As I stated, the usual "starting" dose is 5mcg. per day and because it is so strong, many cut that tab in half and take half in the morning and half in the afternoon until they get used to it.

This is a very very powerful drug and caution should be used.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeeze, that is a WHOPPING dose of pure T3. I am not a doctor either but at 6'0" 340-something pounds I would be afraid to take that much.

That amount just doesn't seem right.

How much Armour were you taking before? I have some terrific conversion charts which are pretty darn accurate.

I just titrated my wife from Armour to Synthroid and she has not had a single problem. We got it right on the first shot and its been about 2 months now.

Feeling a little hypo so soon after taking Synthroid for the first time could be expected because you don't have that T3 in there to give you that jolt. I would wait until the T4 builds up in your system. Give it at least 3 weeks.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Added - Wife was on 45 MG of Armour (3/4 gr) for years and we switched her to ONE HALF of a 112 mcg Synthroid - or 56 mcg.

Armour® Thyroid (thyroid tablets, USP) for oral use is a natural
preparation derived from porcine thyroid glands and has a
strong, characteristic odor. (T3 liothyronine is approximately
four times as potent as T4 levothyroxine on a microgram for
microgram basis.) *They provide 38 mcg levothyroxine (T4)
and 9 mcg liothyronine* (T3) per grain of thyroid.


----------

